# What The Fur: May 17-19 2013



## Felinaeus (Feb 21, 2013)

We might be a few weeks late, but fairy tales don't tend to take place in the winter months. Despite the snow, ice, and storms, we're hard at work prepping for the best What The Fur ever.
So enjoy your mug of cocoa, put on your favourite slippers (ruby are allowed), and read on, my friends. 


*What The Fur: Fairy Tales*
May 17-19 2013
Montreal
www.whatthefur.ca


*Registration News*Pre-registration for WTFur is still under way, and will be open until April 16th. With the pre-registration rates available until then, save yourself a little money (so you can get that authentic poutine) and register soon. Regular memberships are only $45 and Sponsor are $80. There are also still some Patron spots open, as well as both Lifetime memberships.​If you're a dealer, or an artist looking to display things in the art show, now would also be the time to register. Registering sooner means that you get the peace of mind that comes with knowing you don't have to panic and rush to get a table or panel.​Visit http://register.whatthefur.ca for details.​

*Hotel Reservations*We know youâ€™re eager to come to What The Fur this May, and the best way to ensure you get the most out of your time is to stay in the hotel where it all takes place!​And our rooms are filling up fast! If you want to make sure you get the best rate for your stay, and be where the action is, go to our Hotel page and follow the link to reserve your room â€“ this way you get our best rate for the hotel!​The deadline to reserve your room is April 16th, but if we run out of rooms before that, we canâ€™t guarantee you the better rate, or even a room in the hotel, so reserve soon! http://hotel.whatthefur.ca​We have also updated our site with new local parking info, so take a look!​

*Panelists and Presenters*As the convention gets closer, the time comes when we want to canvas you, the most wonderful attendees, for panels and workshops. If you have a talent you'd like to show off, a skill you would like to share, a rant you'd like to give or an opinion you'd like to counterpoint, now is the time to let us know! We're looking for people who would like to share their knowledge, or at least discuss with folks what they know. Help make What The Fur better by showing others what excites you, or by teaching. Visit our programming page to submit your ideas, or your offers.​

*Hey, we hear you like games*With the new hotel, and all of the extra room we have this year, we're planning a lot of fun. From our 24 hour gaming centre, to our fursuit games, as well as our Rock Band competition and the ever popular Fursuit Games, we think that you'll find something to keep you busy.​And ... well... let's just say the blind mice and the pigs have been conspiring, and there's a little something special being whipped up. Details will come in the next little while, but suffice it to say that if you're going to be in Canada for a convention, you have to do something quintessentially Canadian, eh?​

*Writers! We want your words!*You know, those things with letters in them, what make the sounds with meanings.​What The Fur is proud to announce our first ever Writing Contest! What with our theme being Fairy Tales, we thought what better way to celebrate it than to showcase the best we have to offer. So, dust off your scrolls and quills, because we want your tales! We want your original fairy tales, something around a maximum of 2500 words long. Poetry and stories are acceptable. Both French and English stories will be accepted, and aside from the small prizes that will be awarded to the judged and winning entries, we will be putting the collection of tales into a book, available at the convention itself!​

*Conbook Goodness*Looking to have your artwork seen by hundreds of people? We're on the hunt for artwork for our convention book! Got a small story or poem you'd like to have included? We want those too! check out our conbook guidelines at conbook.whatthefur.ca​

As the convention draws nearer we will keep providing you with updates, news, and quite probably a few bad jokes along the way.


----------



## Felinaeus (Mar 31, 2013)

Registration and Hotel Reservations
There are now only two weeks left to pre-register for the convention! As of Midnight on April 14th registration will close until the beginning of the convention. This also means that as of midnight on the 14th we will no longer be offering the Patron level of membership. At the door, the prices for our Regular and Sponsor levels of membership will be going up by $5, so register as soon as you can! Just go to http://register.whatthefur.ca.
Also, the hotel will no longer accept reservations under the What The Fur room rates as of Midnight on the 14th, so if you havenâ€™t already reserved your room at the Delta, now would be the time! There are still rooms left to be had, and everyone knows that staying in the hotel makes for an easier visit. Go to http://hotel.whatthefur.ca for details, and for the link to reserve online.​
Dealers
As above, Dealers registration will also close on the 14th. With the added space in our new Dealers Den there are still tables available, but theyâ€™re going fast. Make sure you have your spot by registering now! Also, we have added an option to purchase extra table space! Due to demand, you can now add 3-foot or 6-foot table spaces to your spot. If you have already registered your place, but want to add more room, just visit the EventFox registration site and add them to your registration. Itâ€™s that simple!​
Art Show and the Charity Auction
If you have something you want to have on display, whether just for viewing or to have people bid on, our Art Show still has room left. There is information on the Art Show page of the website, and the panels are only $25 each until the 14th.
And if you have something youâ€™d like to enter into the Charity auction, or something youâ€™d like to provide to help us raise funds for our charity, please let us know! This year we will be adding a raffle area, so that you can buy tickets to bid on specific items without them being in the auction! But weâ€™d like to have things donated to the cause! Just send us an email to auction@whatthefur.ca if you have any questions on what might be accepted. ​
Hockey!
The International Fursuit Hockey League is shaping up nicely! The referees are busy putting the details on the rules, but already we have teams chomping at the bit to face off against eachother! Right now we have teams of fursuiters from Montreal, from Boston, and from Toronto, with a possible fourth and fifth coming in soon! 
Do you want to play? Sign up now by sending an email to ifhl@whatthefur.ca. Sign up will also be available at the Registration desk at the convention. ​
Panelists and Presenters
Weâ€™re still open for ideas and for people who would like to help on the programming side of the convention.
If you have an idea for a panel, a workshop or a presentation, let us know! Remember that you donâ€™t have to be on the panel to submit an idea, we just want to know what it is youâ€™d like to see! But if you have the itch to help out by being on a panel, or you want to run a workshop, weâ€™re very much open to that as well!​
The Dance
On Saturday evening, we will be starting our usual dance with a little bit of flair! In honour of our theme, we will be hosting a Masquerade Ball! So break out your bowties, your suits and dresses, and shine your shoes up! For the first portion of the dance, of course, masks are requested, whether you use just one, or put another over your fursuit. 
Also, weâ€™re still on the hunt for DJs for the dance! If youâ€™re interested, send an email to av@whatthefur.ca.​


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 31, 2013)

WTF supplied me with free poutine everyone should go


----------

